# King vs Fujitora



## LadyVados (Nov 18, 2021)

Which of these magical swordsmen prevails ?

Since King seems to be doing better against Zoro than Fujitora did I thought this would be an interesting fight.

Reactions: Funny 3 | Optimistic 4


----------



## Fel1x (Nov 18, 2021)

lol. obvious damage control thread by Zoro legion member

Reactions: Agree 5 | Funny 3 | Tier Specialist 1


----------



## o0Shinthi0o (Nov 18, 2021)

Admiral >> YC1 , Even if YC1 is Zoros opponent

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Incognitos (Nov 18, 2021)

Fujitora takes this, admirals are above yc1. Lower end of mid diff but possibly a bit higher. I think fujitora is a good counter for flying opponents. With his gravity powers he can easily prevent king from flying and how strong is king if he can't fly.


----------



## LadyVados (Nov 18, 2021)

o0Shinthi0o said:


> Admiral >> YC1


Kizaru vs Marco and Jozu vs Aokiji and Zoro vs Fujitora disagree

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Winner 2 | Disagree 2 | Tier Specialist 8


----------



## o0Shinthi0o (Nov 18, 2021)

LadyVados said:


> Kizaru vs Marco and Jozu vs Aokiji and Zoro vs Fujitora disagree


Admiral >>> YC1 then

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 6


----------



## Ezekjuninor (Nov 18, 2021)

Upper end of mid diff

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ShadoLord (Nov 18, 2021)

Fujitora is a bad matchup for King. Mid-diff the flying beast.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Eustathios (Nov 18, 2021)

Fujitora mid-high diff.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Captain Altintop (Nov 18, 2021)

LadyVados said:


> Kizaru vs Marco and Jozu vs Aokiji and Zoro vs Fujitora disagree


Bullshit level 9/10. 10/10 only if you use the Grand Priest avatar and not Vados. 

Kaido vs Scabbards disagree, Big Mum vs WCI Luffy + Sanji disagree , Big Mum vs Marco disagree.
This doesn't work like that.

B2T: Nobody low diffs King. Fuji wins *mid *(_mid-low_) diff.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Canute87 (Nov 18, 2021)

Fujitora.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Beast (Nov 18, 2021)

Fuji mid diffs… I wonder how these same Z boys will react once he takes down Mihawk and is final opponent for Zoro

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2 | Tier Specialist 1


----------



## Corax (Nov 18, 2021)

Fuji lower end of mid.  Mihawk and Fujitora are Zoro's next opponents, King is just a stepping stone before them.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## TheNirou (Nov 18, 2021)

Fujitora wins with mid to high diffs...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lmao (Nov 18, 2021)

Expecting a King > Kaido durability thread tomorrow

Reactions: Funny 9 | Dislike 1


----------



## Mercurial (Nov 18, 2021)

Direct comparison between A and B
B easily tanks the attack that wounded A
"Well that makes B tougher than A"

Direct comparison between King and Kaido
King easily tanks the attack that wounded Kaido
Literally the very same attack
"Shut up that does not make him tougher"

Ok.
It seems that when there's Zoro involved people forget any kind of coherence.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2 | Optimistic 1 | Tier Specialist 2


----------



## Grinningfox (Nov 18, 2021)

Very obviously Fujitora in a mid


----------



## Kroczilla (Nov 18, 2021)

Fuji mids


----------



## LadyVados (Nov 18, 2021)

Why are people so sure Zoro will fight Fuji and not Kizaru... the guy who literally tried to kill him ?


----------



## Gokou08 (Nov 18, 2021)

LadyVados said:


> Why are people so sure Zoro will fight Fuji and not Kizaru... the guy who literally tried to kill him ?


Zoro doesn't care about kizaru, maybe if he was a swordsman. 

Zoro just simply wants to challenge swordsmans, obviously he would fight anyone if he had/need to.


----------



## DarkRasengan (Nov 18, 2021)

Fujitora mid diff


----------



## LadyVados (Nov 18, 2021)

Gokou08 said:


> maybe if he was a swordsman.


He almost always uses a sword to fight


----------



## Gokou08 (Nov 18, 2021)

LadyVados said:


> He almost always uses a sword to fight


He did it against Ray because Ray engaged in CqC. 

That was the only moment IIRC. 

Aokiji also used a sword against the SH's once. 
To me Kizaru's fighting style is a resemblance to Sanji's style.


----------



## trance (Nov 18, 2021)

blind man mid diffs


----------



## arv993 (Nov 18, 2021)

Mid to high, king may be hyped up to be above katakuri.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Strobacaxi (Nov 18, 2021)

Lower end high diff. Can damage Fuji a bit, fight lasts at least 30 mins, Fuji needs to be serious to win, but not all out.

Reactions: Like 2 | Tier Specialist 1


----------



## MYJC (Nov 18, 2021)

Fuji high.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Quipchaque (Nov 18, 2021)

Captain Altintop said:


> Bullshit level 9/10. 10/10 only if you use the Grand Priest avatar and not Vados.
> 
> Kaido vs Scabbards disagree, Big Mum vs WCI Luffy + Sanji disagree , Big Mum vs Marco disagree.
> This doesn't work like that.
> ...



Bro... Fujitora mid-diffing a veteran yonko commander who scales to enma Zoro (a.k.a. the guy who kept up with Kaido and Big Mom) when he failed to mid-diff Luffy, Zoro and Sabo in dressrosa is like calling Henry, Rivaldo, Beckham barely above average soccer players. What is even your evidence?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Informative 1 | Tier Specialist 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Nov 18, 2021)

Beast said:


> Fuji mid diffs… I wonder how these same Z boys will react once he takes down Mihawk and is final opponent for Zoro



how can fujitora take down someone stronger than him?

mihawk > fujitora

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Nov 18, 2021)

imo marineford suggests that matching an admiral even briefly required heavy concentration from Whitebeard's commanders. As soon as they got distracted they were in an extremely bad spot.

like many, i believe the c3 are to at least some extent >Fuji and Ryuu but it's not by enough to make a big difference here.

ergo Fuji something in the realm of mid-diff. Maybe, just maybe King can barely push something like high-diff out of him.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## A Optimistic (Nov 18, 2021)

Nighty the Mighty said:


> like many, i believe the c3 are to at least some extent >Fuji and Ryuu but it's not by enough to make a big difference here.



headcanon


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Nov 18, 2021)

A Optimistic said:


> headcanon


which bit?


----------



## A Optimistic (Nov 18, 2021)

Nighty the Mighty said:


> which bit?



absolutely no evidence for aokiji or kizaru being stronger than fujitora


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Nov 18, 2021)

A Optimistic said:


> absolutely no evidence for aokiji or kizaru being stronger than fujitora


Aokiji and Akainu are strongly implied to be over Kizaru given the context of the fleet admiral fight

so even IF Fujitora = Kizaru, the other two are still definitely at least a little stronger

100% prooved manga canon

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kroczilla (Nov 18, 2021)

Nighty the Mighty said:


> Aokiji and Akainu are strongly implied to be over Kizaru given the context of the fleet admiral fight
> 
> so even IF Fujitora = Kizaru, the other two are still definitely at least a little stronger
> 
> 100% prooved manga canon


Nah. All that's implied is that Kizaru had no interest in taking the role.


Edit: Also context is important. Sengoku chose Aokiji for the role. The WG chose Akainu. Hence why they had to Duke it out.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Nov 18, 2021)

Nighty the Mighty said:


> Aokiji and Akainu are strongly implied to be over Kizaru given the context of the fleet admiral fight
> 
> so even IF Fujitora = Kizaru, the other two are still definitely at least a little stronger
> 
> 100% prooved manga canon



how do you know fujitora and kizaru can't give akainu 11 days of difficulty?  

fujitora is equals with aokiji and kizaru until proven otherwise

Reactions: Optimistic 1 | Tier Specialist 1


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Nov 18, 2021)

Kroczilla said:


> Nah. All that's implied is that Kizaru had no interest in taking the role.





A Optimistic said:


> how do you know fujitora and kizaru can't give akainu 11 days of difficulty?
> 
> fujitora is equals with aokiji and kizaru until proven otherwise


Lack of ambition = lack of power in One Piece

this has always been the case, it's why Crocodile got way stronger between Alabasta and Marineford for example

Reactions: Agree 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Nov 18, 2021)

Nighty the Mighty said:


> Lack of ambition = lack of power in One Piece
> 
> this has always been the case, it's why Crocodile got way stronger between Alabasta and Marineford for example



how does fujitora have less ambition than other admirals? he's literally accomplished more on a world scale in a few weeks than the other admirals have after decades 

and no crocodile didnt get stronger


----------



## Kroczilla (Nov 18, 2021)

Nighty the Mighty said:


> Lack of ambition = lack of power in One Piece
> 
> this has always been the case, it's why Crocodile got way stronger between Alabasta and Marineford for example





Kroczilla said:


> Edit: Also context is important. Sengoku chose Aokiji for the role. The WG chose Akainu. Hence why they had to Duke it out.



Also Fujitora literally accomplished his ambition within the first few arcs of his introduction. He certainly isn't lacking in terms of ambition


----------



## Gokou08 (Nov 18, 2021)

Nighty the Mighty said:


> Lack of ambition = lack of power in One Piece
> 
> this has always been the case, it's why Crocodile got way stronger between Alabasta and Marineford for example


Aokiji didn't had any ambition either. 

Sengoku Clearly says he was a man of few words and didn't usually care about things. 
He just had morals and didn't want someone has ruthless as Akainu to be the new FA. 

Meanwhile why would someone who is neutral like Kizaru to be involved? 
He is someone who just accepts orders and that's it, doesn't mean he is weaker because of that.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Nov 18, 2021)

A Optimistic said:


> how does fujitora have less ambition than other admirals? he's literally accomplished more on a world scale in a few weeks than the other admirals have after decades
> 
> and no crocodile didnt get stronger



if Kizaru was strong enough to be Fleet Admiral then Oda would have written that. The fact that he didn't contest it shows that Kizaru is not fleet admiral material.

I.e. Ambition is a power limiter but it's not a power boost. People with a ton of ambition can be weak (e.g. Hody) but nobody with no ambition is strong. Kizaru clearly has ambitions and goals otherwise he wouldn't be an admiral, but he doesnt have enough to try for Fleet Admiral.  



Kroczilla said:


> Also Fujitora literally accomplished his ambition within the first few arcs of his introduction. He certainly isn't lacking in terms of ambition



see above



Gokou08 said:


> Aokiji didn't had any ambition either.
> 
> Sengoku Clearly says he was a man of few words and didn't usually care about things.
> He just had morals and didn't want someone has ruthless as Akainu to be the new FA.
> ...


Aokiji _portrays_ himself that way but in reality, he's a deeply moral man with his own personal sense of justice. He fought Akainu, not because Sengoku forced him to, or even because he asked, but rather he ultimately did it because he believed Akainu as Fleet Admiral would destabilise the world with his absolute justice. If he didn't have this lack of faith in Akainu then he wouldn't have fought him in such a serious battle. They were almost certainly going for the kill on each other, which is why Aokiji lost a whole ass limb.

Losing prime Aokiji for literally no reason is not something the World Government would have authorised, they only let it happen because they had to.


----------



## A Optimistic (Nov 18, 2021)

Nighty the Mighty said:


> if Kizaru was strong enough to be Fleet Admiral then Oda would have written that. The fact that he didn't contest it shows that Kizaru is not fleet admiral material.
> 
> I.e. Ambition is a power limiter but it's not a power boost. People with a ton of ambition can be weak (e.g. Hody) but nobody with no ambition is strong. Kizaru clearly has ambitions and goals otherwise he wouldn't be an admiral, but he doesnt have enough to try for Fleet Admiral.



i don't see aokiji's name in this post at all, have you given up trying to prove that aokiji has more ambition than fujitora?

you also have no proof that being fleet admiral requires a different strength requirement from being an admiral

so for starters, you should start by proving that claim first.


and what do you mean kizaru doesn't have enough to try for fleet admiral? aokiji and akainu didn't try, they were nominated



and you still haven't explained how anything the color trio has accomplished even comes close to getting the shichibukai removed, stop dodging the original topic of discussion


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Nov 18, 2021)

A Optimistic said:


> i don't see aokiji's name in this post at all, have you given up trying to prove that aokiji has more ambition than fujitora?
> 
> you also have no proof that being fleet admiral requires a different strength requirement from being an admiral
> 
> ...


I mentioned aokiji 3 times in that post


----------



## A Optimistic (Nov 18, 2021)

Nighty the Mighty said:


> I mentioned aokiji 3 times in that post



i dont read anything not said to me, what you said to other ppl doesnt count


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Nov 18, 2021)

A Optimistic said:


> you also have no proof that being fleet admiral requires a different strength requirement from being an admiral
> 
> so for starters, you should start by proving that claim first.
> 
> ...


One Piece is a story, it's not a planet. Fleet Admiral is stronger because Oda told us it was when he had the winner of a physical fight become the Fleet Admiral. Old Sengoku was also in the same league as Roger/Garp/Whitebeard  



A Optimistic said:


> and you still haven't explained how anything the color trio has accomplished even comes close to getting the shichibukai removed, stop dodging the original topic of discussion


They killed Whitebeard.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Tier Specialist 1


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Nov 18, 2021)

A Optimistic said:


> i dont read anything not said to me, what you said to other ppl doesnt count


no wonder you can't read one piece properly

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## A Optimistic (Nov 18, 2021)

Nighty the Mighty said:


> One Piece is a story, it's not a planet. Fleet Admiral is stronger because Oda told us it was when he had the winner of a physical fight become the Fleet Admiral.



this logic makes zero sense because this is the first time in marine history that two admirals have fought for the position 




Nighty the Mighty said:


> Old Sengoku was also in the same league as Roger/Garp/Whitebeard



so you're saying sengoku > akainu, correct?

sengoku wanted to promote someone confirmed weaker than akainu to fleet admiral so you have already been debunked by the manga




Nighty the Mighty said:


> They killed Whitebeard.



no, the blackbeard pirates killed whitebeard.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Nov 18, 2021)

A Optimistic said:


> this logic makes zero sense because this is the first time in marine history that two admirals have fought for the position


where was this said? 



A Optimistic said:


> so you're saying sengoku > akainu, correct?
> 
> sengoku wanted to promote someone confirmed weaker than akainu to fleet admiral so you have already been debunked by the manga


Garp>FA Akainu (he got a Zenkai after beating Aokiji)>Prime Sengoku

Something like this


----------



## A Optimistic (Nov 18, 2021)

Nighty the Mighty said:


> where was this said?



in the manga that you don't like to read


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Nov 18, 2021)

A Optimistic said:


> in the manga that you don't like to read


why have you betrayed me jinbe

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Nov 18, 2021)

HOWEVER

it doesn't disprove my argument, either way FA>Admiral

Reactions: Optimistic 3


----------



## A Optimistic (Nov 18, 2021)

Nighty the Mighty said:


> why have you betrayed me jinbe



it gets worse. why is the guy who apparently has greater ambition than the new admirals famous for not taking action?


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Nov 18, 2021)

A Optimistic said:


> it gets worse. why is the guy who apparently has greater ambition than the new admirals famous for not taking action?


his ambition is stability 

This is also why he's temporarily working with Blackbeard, because he thinks that the world government has become corrupt and unstable and needs to be replaced

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Van Basten (Nov 19, 2021)

Issho upper end of low diff to low end of mid diff.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Tier Specialist 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Captain Altintop (Nov 19, 2021)

Quipchaque said:


> ...

Reactions: Funny 13


----------



## Dain Ironfoot (Nov 19, 2021)

Fujitora mid diff

Reactions: Tier Specialist 1


----------



## Quipchaque (Nov 20, 2021)

A Optimistic said:


> this logic makes zero sense because this is the first time in marine history that two admirals have fought for the position



Actually it makes perfect sense cause that doesn't remove the fact that strength was the decisive factor. Besides it overlaps perfectly with how Sengoku has been chosen after Garp. Garp>Sengoku>no name admirals 20 years ago and coincidentally that was exactly how the promotion chain went.



A Optimistic said:


> sengoku wanted to promote someone confirmed weaker than akainu to fleet admiral so you have already been debunked by the manga



And this means very little because this required a very specific outlier scenario. There is literally 0 reason to assume that in normal circumstances anyone would nominate someone who is not the strongest. Pirate hierarchy is consistently based on strength and so is the marine rank. Outliers do not override the norm.


----------



## Quipchaque (Nov 20, 2021)

Captain Altintop said:


>



Go ahead and enlighten us how Fujitora wins before you act high and mighty. You got nothing and Fujitora got nothing so no reason to vote him. Not my fault.

Reactions: Tier Specialist 2


----------



## Lmao (Nov 20, 2021)

Quipchaque said:


> Go ahead and enlighten us how Fujitora wins before you act high and mighty. You got nothing and Fujitora got nothing so no reason to vote him. Not my fault.


How does an Admiral win against a YC1? You serious?


----------



## Quipchaque (Nov 20, 2021)

Lmao said:


> How does an Admiral win against a YC1? You serious?



Oh look another irrelevant argument based on personal head canon. Next.

Reactions: Tier Specialist 2


----------



## Lmao (Nov 20, 2021)

Quipchaque said:


> Oh look another irrelevant argument based on personal head canon. Next.


We've seen Admirals go against Marco, who was throwing King around 1v2, and come out without a scratch. 

Facts > your subtle Z wank

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Nov 20, 2021)

Lmao said:


> subtle

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Nov 20, 2021)

Lmao said:


> We've seen Admirals go against Marco, who was throwing King around 1v2, and come out without a scratch.
> 
> Facts > your subtle Z wank



technically Kizaru also went 2v1 against Marco


----------



## Lmao (Nov 20, 2021)

A Optimistic said:


> technically Kizaru also went 2v1 against Marco


You mean Kizaru's awakening - the Onigumo?

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Beast (Nov 20, 2021)

A Optimistic said:


> how can fujitora take down someone stronger than him?
> 
> mihawk > fujitora


Say that when Mihawk gets put in jail alongside Boa.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Quipchaque (Nov 20, 2021)

Lmao said:


> We've seen Admirals go against Marco, who was throwing King around 1v2, and come out without a scratch.
> 
> Facts > your subtle Z wank



Sorry bro but Zoro has already effed up quite a long list of characters in this arc. The King fight is irrelevant in regard to that so spare me your ad hominem nonsense. ...And lol at the hypocrisy...if you throw around King with serious named attacks and the dude walks out of it pretty much like nothing ever happened then King is suddenly useless but if Marco throws around Kizaru without even using his named attacks it suddenly becomes omg Kizaru is so awesome and thus Fujitora Is awesome too despite both of them collecting tons of different Ls in various ways already. That is totally not just you twisting context into a favorable narrative...

Reactions: Tier Specialist 2


----------



## Captain Altintop (Nov 20, 2021)

Quipchaque said:


> Sorry bro but Zoro has already effed up quite a long list of characters in this arc. The King fight is irrelevant in regard to that so spare me your ad hominem nonsense. ...And lol at the hypocrisy...if you throw around King with serious named attacks and the dude walks out of it pretty much like nothing ever happened then King is suddenly useless but if Marco throws around Kizaru without even using his named attacks it suddenly becomes omg Kizaru is so awesome and thus Fujitora Is awesome too despite both of them collecting tons of different Ls in various ways already. That is totally not just you twisting context into a favorable narrative...



Please stop, you're pretty much alone with this.  

I guess you would even try to sell Mc Donalds as healthy food, wouldn't ya?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Quipchaque (Nov 20, 2021)

Captain Altintop said:


> Please stop, you're pretty much alone with this.
> 
> I guess you would even try to sell Mc Donalds as healthy food, wouldn't ya?


----------



## arv993 (Nov 20, 2021)

To be fair, Marco is still hurting from his fight and king is absolutely fine. I won’t hold the momentary chokehold against king as much you guys do. King is a solid match for Marco.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LadyVados (Nov 20, 2021)

I find it interesting people find King pushing a Yonko to mid-diff far fetched but are ok with him pushing an admiral to mid or even high diff. Is this an admiral thing in general or is Fuji considered weak ?

Reactions: Tier Specialist 1


----------



## Gokou08 (Nov 20, 2021)

LadyVados said:


> I find it interesting people find King pushing a Yonko to mid-diff far fetched but are ok with him pushing an admiral to mid or even high diff. Is this an admiral thing in general or is Fuji considered weak ?


Admiral thing in general. 
Don't know why. 
Some people just think Yonkos are vastly superior to Admirals.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Melkor (Nov 20, 2021)

Gokou08 said:


> Admiral thing in general.
> Don't know why.
> Some people just think Yonkos are vastly superior to Admirals.



Well, I think it is fair to think Kaidou is superior to Fujitora based on their feats, hype and portrayal. Still would likely be a high difficulty fight. 

I would say King gives medium difficulty to Kaidou and high to Fujitora. He does similar or slightly worse to Marco.


----------



## A Optimistic (Nov 20, 2021)

Beast said:


> Say that when Mihawk gets put in jail alongside Boa.



no chance of Mihawk losing or going to jail 

damn you love being wrong huh

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gokou08 (Nov 20, 2021)

Lord Melkor said:


> Well, I think it is fair to think Kaidou is superior to Fujitora based on their feats, hype and portrayal. Still would likely be a high difficulty fight.
> 
> I would say King gives medium difficulty to Kaidou and high to Fujitora. He does similar or slightly worse to Marco.


I know that, I'm specifically talking about people saying for example Kaidou high diffs the Calamities, but the Admirals are losing for some reason.


----------



## Lmao (Nov 20, 2021)

Gokou08 said:


> I know that, I'm specifically talking about people saying for example Kaidou high diffs the Calamities, but the Admirals are losing for some reason.


Funny how the Admirals get consistently shit on yet the Yonko will fall before them. Two of them are even set up as EoS M3 opponents

But Admirals weak amirite

Reactions: Agree 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Lord Melkor (Nov 20, 2021)

Gokou08 said:


> I know that, I'm specifically talking about people saying for example Kaidou high diffs the Calamities, but the Admirals are losing for some reason.



If they say Admiral loses extreme difficulty, it fits with what I said in my previous post.   

Besides, not all top tiers have the same stats in every category so it would depend on situation.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Gianfi (Nov 20, 2021)

Fujitora high diff


----------



## arv993 (Nov 20, 2021)

Lmao said:


> Funny how the Admirals get consistently shit on yet the Yonko will fall before them. Two of them are even set up as EoS M3 opponents
> 
> But Admirals weak amirite


M3 outside of luffy will never take down a yonko where as they will take down admirals… 


And there is a chance luffy might not even fight admirals and takes Imu on. Regardless, akainu is the only admiral that can be argued to be as strong as a yonko.

Reactions: Neutral 1 | Tier Specialist 1


----------



## Lmao (Nov 20, 2021)

arv993 said:


> M3 outside of luffy will never take down a yonko where as they will take down admirals…


Sanji is already breaking past YC2 this arc and he'll be much stronger by EoS with Greenbull set up as his opponent.

You do the math.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## arv993 (Nov 20, 2021)

Lmao said:


> Sanji is already breaking past YC2 this arc and he'll be much stronger by EoS with Greenbull set up as his opponent.
> 
> You do the math.


So you think eos Sanji > kaido?

Maybe Zoro can reach that once he beats mihawk etc. but Sanji is parallel to scopper and even with new gen boost I can’t see him being on kaido/big mom tier. What do you think?


----------



## Lmao (Nov 20, 2021)

arv993 said:


> What do you think?


I think neither Zoro nor Sanji will surpass Kaido. As far as I'm concerned strongest living being title > WSS and EoS Zoro will only be a hair stronger than Mihawk who loses to Kaido. 

They'll both be strong enough to fight him 1v1 and put up a very high/extreme-diff respectively but ultimately lose. Maybe either way vs Zoro 6/10 depending on how close we are to endgame. Currently either one of them fighting fresh Kaido 1v1 would get bodied badly.


----------



## arv993 (Nov 21, 2021)

Lmao said:


> I think neither Zoro nor Sanji will surpass Kaido. As far as I'm concerned strongest living being title > WSS and EoS Zoro will only be a hair stronger than Mihawk who loses to Kaido.
> 
> They'll both be strong enough to fight him 1v1 and put up a very high/extreme-diff respectively but ultimately lose. Maybe either way vs Zoro 6/10 depending on how close we are to endgame. Currently either one of them fighting fresh Kaido 1v1 would get bodied badly.


So in theory both will be a bit weaker than the kaido and his equal big mom. Where as they more than likely have to beat admirals, so does it matter if the yonko fall first but still be the stronger opponent.


----------



## LadyVados (Nov 21, 2021)

Lmao said:


> I think neither Zoro nor Sanji will surpass Kaido. As far as I'm concerned strongest living being title > WSS and EoS Zoro will only be a hair stronger than Mihawk who loses to Kaido.
> 
> They'll both be strong enough to fight him 1v1 and put up a very high/extreme-diff respectively but ultimately lose. Maybe either way vs Zoro 6/10 depending on how close we are to endgame. Currently either one of them fighting fresh Kaido 1v1 would get bodied badly.


EOS Zoro is not losing to someone his current self can scar and maybe even kill...

Heck IMO Current Zoro is already > Kaido in terms of raw power (though inferior overall)

Reactions: Funny 2 | Winner 1 | Tier Specialist 1


----------



## Furinji Saiga (Nov 21, 2021)

At best Mid diff sounds right, King seems to be getting more hyped.

I think among the Yonko's right hands, Beckman is probably the only one that can give a top tier a high diff fight, and maybe even more depending on what else we see.


----------



## Corax (Nov 21, 2021)

Lord Melkor said:


> Well, I think it is fair to think Kaidou is superior to Fujitora based on their feats, hype and portrayal. Still would likely be a high difficulty fight.
> 
> I would say King gives medium difficulty to Kaidou and high to Fujitora. He does similar or slightly worse to Marco.


What feats to be fair?Kaido was wounded by vet. lvl guys multiple times. Fuji at least wasn't bleeding and screaming from vet. lvl people attacks. Not sure Kaido has any feats to put him above. He hasn't even fought any top tier on panel till this moment in a serious deathmatch and chose to avoid bloodlusted Shanks.

Reactions: Like 1 | Neutral 1


----------



## arv993 (Nov 21, 2021)

Corax said:


> What feats to be fair?Kaido was wounded by vet. lvl guys multiple times. Fuji at least wasn't bleeding and screaming from vet. lvl people attacks. Not sure Kaido has any feats to put him above. He hasn't even fought any top tier on panel till this moment in a serious deathmatch and chose to avoid bloodlusted Shanks.


Lol do you really believe this?

Kaido screaming scabbards or momo is inconsequential, his high end durability feats, his adcoc and his gauntlet feats(scabbards, RT5, Luffy round 1,Yamato) say otherwise. He tanked Asura and all these other fighters and is still fine. 

Fuji got bruised by injured and tired G3 luffy lol, he got concussions after fighting some low YC level characters and sabo with another top tier. Zoro pushed him back pre enma. 

Kaido also no diffed post dressrosa luffy as well. Yup I think it’s safe to say we have some good feats for kaido.

Reactions: Neutral 1


----------



## Corax (Nov 21, 2021)

arv993 said:


> Lol do you really believe this?
> 
> Kaido screaming scabbards or momo is inconsequential, his high end durability feats, his adcoc and his gauntlet feats(scabbards, RT5, Luffy round 1,Yamato) say otherwise. He tanked Asura and all these other fighters and is still fine.
> 
> ...


Why you are just ignoring Kaido's bad feats?This is selective reading. Being wounded,bleeding and screaming from vet. lvl guys is a far far worse low end feat than a small bruise that was healed chapter after. Also this is a very bad portrayal since he screamed like a girl, while for example WB was terribly wounded by multiple top tier attacks and didn't even utter a single sound. Akainu was hit by a massive enraged WB's quake twice and only said: ugh.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LadyVados (Nov 21, 2021)

arv993 said:


> So you think eos Sanji > kaido?


If EOS Zoro is PK level+, EOS Judge’s Son being Kaido level isn’t unreasonable

Reactions: Winner 1 | Tier Specialist 1


----------



## Quipchaque (Nov 21, 2021)

Lmao said:


> Currently either one of them fighting fresh Kaido 1v1 would get bodied badly.



Lol you are smoking some good stuff. Luffy is enough to body Kaido right now, Kid is enough to body Big Mom now and Zoro was constantly bodying Kaido too and the only way he got removed from the battlefield was his heroic moment when Kaido and Big Mom attacked together while the only reason Luffy lost was that he overused the wrong haki. Sanji scales to the top Nova and the likes of Luffy/Zoro. King is showcasing feats that are easily comparable to all of them as well obviously and Big Mom admitted that Marco who is one among many in this group would be a credible threat to her as well.

If you had an ounce of common sense you would know that Kaido and Big Mom can call themselves lucky if they even manage to extreme diff eos Zoro and eos Sanji when you put all these pieces together...

Reactions: Like 1 | Tier Specialist 1


----------



## Duhul10 (Nov 21, 2021)

Van Basten said:


> Issho upper end of low diff to low end of mid diff.



That blind fuck huffed like a donkey going up the hill against a weak version of Luffy.

Reactions: Lewd 1 | Tier Specialist 1


----------



## Duhul10 (Nov 21, 2021)

LadyVados said:


> If *EOS Zoro is PK level+*, EOS Judge’s Son being Kaido level isn’t unreasonable


Wtf

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lmao (Nov 21, 2021)

Quipchaque said:


> Luffy is enough to body Kaido right now


Stopped reading right here, Kaido has been marathoning high tiers since the raid, beat the strongest supernova twice, styled on Yamato and is about to give Luffy a fight he'll only win with plot and possibly _another _powerup.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## truedetectiveseason2intro (Nov 21, 2021)

Nighty the Mighty said:


> One Piece is a story, it's not a planet.


People forget this constantly


----------



## Velocity (Nov 21, 2021)

Lmao said:


> Stopped reading right here, Kaido has been marathoning high tiers since the raid, beat the strongest supernova twice, styled on Yamato and is about to give Luffy a fight he'll only win with plot and possibly _another _powerup.


Yeah even if Luffy does beat Kaido eventually we can't dismiss the fact that Kaido has been fighting pretty much nonstop against a long list of opponents the entire time, often giving Luffy time to recover when he otherwise wouldn't be able to, so it's not like Luffy could necessarily beat Kaido in a straight fight alone.


----------



## Duhul10 (Nov 21, 2021)

Van Basten said:


> Uh, okay?


Uh, yeah, ok

Reactions: Tier Specialist 2


----------



## LadyVados (Nov 21, 2021)

Duhul10 said:


> Wtf


?


----------



## arv993 (Nov 21, 2021)

Corax said:


> Why you are just ignoring Kaido's bad feats?This is selective reading. Being wounded,bleeding and screaming from vet. lvl guys is a far far worse low end feat than a small bruise that was healed chapter after. Also this is a very bad portrayal since he screamed like a girl, while for example WB was terribly wounded by multiple top tier attacks and didn't even utter a single sound. Akainu was hit by a massive enraged WB's quake twice and only said: ugh.




Lol so we scale by sounds now, high end feats matter way more than low end feats esp when we have a lot of them - the guy has fought 10+ ppl and is still fine and low diffed a bunch of YCs and vets.  fujitora has many relatively bad feats not only was he pushed back by pre WCI luffy and Zoro, he got hurt by rev commanders with another admiral lol.

Don’t compare the two. Kaido neg diffed a much better luffy as well than pre WCI luffy.


----------



## arv993 (Nov 21, 2021)

LadyVados said:


> If EOS Zoro is PK level+, EOS Judge’s Son being Kaido level isn’t unreasonable


Why would Zoro be Pk + level he’ll likely be Pk level, and luffy will be Pk +. Having your left hand be the WSC level is insane.


----------



## Quipchaque (Nov 21, 2021)

Lmao said:


> *Stopped reading right here, Kaido has been marathoning high tiers since the raid*, beat the strongest supernova twice, styled on Yamato and is about to give Luffy a fight he'll only win with plot and possibly _another _powerup.



Noone gives a ****. Stopped reading at the bold.


----------



## Corax (Nov 21, 2021)

arv993 said:


> Lol so we scale by sounds now, high end feats matter way more than low end feats esp when we have a lot of them - the guy has fought 10+ ppl and is still fine and low diffed a bunch of YCs and vets.  fujitora has many relatively bad feats not only was he pushed back by pre WCI luffy and Zoro, he got hurt by rev commanders with another admiral lol.
> 
> Don’t compare the two. Kaido neg diffed a much better luffy as well than pre WCI luffy.


Any top tier can low diff entry lvl. YC1 char and beat 9 vet-YC3. As soon as things got worse he had to invite BM to the party. Clearly he had no chance vs R5 without her and Hakkai. Currently he is fighting zenkai Luffy and is going to lose.


----------



## arv993 (Nov 21, 2021)

Corax said:


> Any top tier can low diff entry lvl. YC1 char and beat 9 vet-YC3. As soon as things got worse he had to invite BM to the party. Clearly he had no chance vs R5 without her and Hakkai. Currently he is fighting zenkai Luffy and is going to lose.


There are multiple YC3s and sulong YC2s in the scabbards. Denjiro and ashura doji are not new world vets lol. Stop with the bs. Fujitora couldn’t even handle rev commanders without getting concussions with another admiral. 

He stomped law and Zoro and let luffy fall into the sea where he got a recharge of hp and haki.


----------



## Duhul10 (Nov 21, 2021)

LadyVados said:


> ?


What is there to question yourself about? Zoro being pK level, let alone pk+ level is already a long, long reach.


----------



## Corax (Nov 22, 2021)

arv993 said:


> There are multiple YC3s and sulong YC2s in the scabbards. Denjiro and ashura doji are not new world vets lol. Stop with the bs. Fujitora couldn’t even handle rev commanders without getting concussions with another admiral.
> 
> He stomped law and Zoro and let luffy fall into the sea where he got a recharge of hp and haki.


Nothing puts sulong at YC2. At best YC3+,since their base was overpowered by Pero and Jack. Guys at this lvl. aren't a problem for top tiers.  Wounded Akainu took on all remaining WB's commanders, Marco and Vista (FM+YC3) attacked him but failed to even scratch.

Reactions: Tier Specialist 1


----------



## arv993 (Nov 22, 2021)

Corax said:


> Nothing puts sulong at YC2. At best YC3+,since their base was overpowered by Pero and Jack. Guys at this lvl. aren't a problem for top tiers.  Wounded Akainu took on all remaining WB's commanders, Marco and Vista (FM+YC3) attacked him but failed to even scratch.


Wounded akainu never soloed them or did anything major. Him and his marines stalled that’s all. They are borderline YC3s without sulong so with sulong they are low YC2s. They wrecked jack neg diff and kaido literally said they are way too strong meaning they are above jack who is a yc3. 

Kaido low diffed all the scabbards and then mid diffed YC1+ luffy.then law and injured Zoro got the business too. Don’t compare fujitora to kaido ever lol it’s not close in feats.


----------



## Corax (Nov 22, 2021)

arv993 said:


> Wounded akainu never soloed them or did anything major. Him and his marines stalled that’s all. They are borderline YC3s without sulong so with sulong they are low YC2s. They wrecked jack neg diff and kaido literally said they are way too strong meaning they are above jack who is a yc3.
> 
> Kaido low diffed all the scabbards and then mid diffed YC1+ luffy.then law and injured Zoro got the business too. Don’t compare fujitora to kaido ever lol it’s not close in feats.


Akainu's gauntlet was times harder and he was far more wounded and exhausted. They wrecked Jack toghether,for now nothing puts them above YC3,I can't see any of them beating fresh Queen who was troubling pre DNA Sanji.
 Kaido's best feat here is only vs Luffy. Zoro was almost dead after Hakkai and fell on his own. Law wasn't even KO by bagua and is fighting BM currently, their fight wasn't resolved.


----------



## Amol (Nov 22, 2021)

Issho beats the tar out of this overrated not-dinosaur. 

Like this is not even a fair fight.

Worse case scenario is Mid diff for Issho. Worst case.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## arv993 (Nov 22, 2021)

Corax said:


> Akainu's gauntlet was times harder and he was far more wounded and exhausted. They wrecked Jack toghether,for now nothing puts them above YC3,I can't see any of them beating fresh Queen who was troubling pre DNA Sanji.
> Kaido's best feat here is only vs Luffy. Zoro was almost dead after Hakkai and fell on his own. Law wasn't even KO by bagua and is fighting BM currently, their fight wasn't resolved.


Akainu didn’t beat even curiel. Nothing happened. It was brief clash and he had marines backing him up. No one was koed.

Inu wrecked jack afterwards in a 1v1. All jack could do was take the punishment and hope the moon goes out. And jack is a YC3. So there is clear superiority by inu case closed. 

Law was on the floor and luffy got back up so kaido directed his attention towards him. Law would get wrecked. Kaido’s gauntlet is wayyyy more impressive. And we are talking fuji here who has nowhere near the feats of akainu. Don’t even compare the two it’s pathetic.

Fuji out here having concussions weeks after a brawl with rev commanders with another top tier as backup lmaooo. Imagine big mom and kaido against those scrubs, RT5 >>>> rev commanders plus sabo lmao.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Corax (Nov 22, 2021)

arv993 said:


> Akainu didn’t beat even curiel. Nothing happened. It was brief clash and he had marines backing him up. No one was koed.
> 
> Inu wrecked jack afterwards in a 1v1. All jack could do was take the punishment and hope the moon goes out. And jack is a YC3. So there is clear superiority by inu case closed.
> 
> ...


Curiel was KO on the ground and seriously burned. As I said Inu/Neko are YC3+ at best. Kaido was facing alone only Scabbards and Luffy. RT5 vs yonko was a team fight. Yeah RT5>revs. but yonko will be in the body bags after this battle. Kaido was covered in bandages like a mummy after Oden's attack (more or less Asura lvl. attack) it isn't so hard to put some bandages on a character.


----------



## arv993 (Nov 22, 2021)

Corax said:


> Curiel was KO on the ground and seriously burned. As I said Inu/Neko are YC3+ at best. Kaido was facing alone only Scabbards and Luffy. RT5 vs yonko was a team fight. Yeah RT5>revs. but yonko will be in the body bags after this battle. Kaido was covered in bandages like a mummy after Oden's attack (more or less Asura lvl. attack) it isn't so hard to put some bandages on a character.


So again YC3s get low to neg diffed by Yc3+s, stop being disingenuous. They are YC2s.

Who in the wb side was actually dead post ace in that skirmish, no one important so your whole “akainu’s gauntlet is better than kaidos” makes no sense. Akainu also had many Allies nearby, Kaido low diffed multiple YC2s, YC3s and then took out luffy mid diff. Also is akainu = fujitora by feats to you?

Lol oden is a top tier stop with the lame comparisons here. He also used his best moves on him, Kaido still has him on his top tier list.

Yea after fighting going through a high tier gauntlet, then fighting YC1+ luffy and soloing him, then getting the upper hand on YC1+ Yamato and then fighting top tier luffy. Wow that’s a pathetic showing lol


----------



## A Optimistic (Nov 22, 2021)

Lmao said:


> Stopped reading right here, Kaido has been marathoning high tiers since the raid, beat the strongest supernova twice, styled on Yamato and is about to give Luffy a fight he'll only win with plot and possibly _another _powerup.



agreed

here's luffy's new powerup

Reactions: Funny 3 | Friendly 1 | GODA 1


----------



## Corax (Nov 22, 2021)

arv993 said:


> Yea after fighting going through a high tier gauntlet, then fighting YC1+ luffy and soloing him, then getting the upper hand on YC1+ Yamato and then fighting top tier luffy. Wow that’s a pathetic showing lol


This I expect from any top tier. I am sure even old Garp can clear YC3/vet gauntlet and beat FM+. He even did so in MF to be fair. Teach's crew was composed of at least FM+ (Teach) and multiple FM/YC2/YC3/vets and they couldn't overpower Garp and Sengoku.


----------



## arv993 (Nov 22, 2021)

Corax said:


> This I expect from any top tier. I am sure even old Garp can clear YC3/vet gauntlet and beat FM+. He even did so in MF to be fair. Teach's crew was composed of at least FM+ (Teach) and multiple FM/YC2/YC3/vets and they couldn't overpower Garp and Sengoku.



Wait when was teach defeated?? Sengoku didn’t do jack to him. And garp nor sengoku soloed anything. Hell sengoku was hurt by the end of the war, he can’t take on teach let alone all of his crew without garp. 

Also there are YC2s here. Unless you believe YC3s get low diffed by each other.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Corax (Nov 22, 2021)

arv993 said:


> Wait when was teach defeated?? Sengoku didn’t do jack to him. And garp nor sengoku soloed anything. Hell sengoku was hurt by the end of the war, he can’t take on teach let alone all of his crew without garp.
> 
> Also there are YC2s here. Unless you believe YC3s get low diffed by each other.


Teach had a better quality force than some scabbards+Luffy. Teach's crew is 15 fighters composed of elite lvl. 6 criminals and FM Shillew. Teach himself was at least FM+ or even near yonko with double DF. And even old Garp/Sengoku held their ground and made him bleed and cough blood in some scenes. This Kaidos "feat" is overblown. Also he never met Luffy+scabbards. It was a back to back fight.


----------



## arv993 (Nov 22, 2021)

Corax said:


> Teach had a better quality force than some scabbards+Luffy. Teach's crew is 15 fighters composed of elite lvl. 6 criminals and FM Shillew. Teach himself was at least FM+ or even near yonko with double DF. And even old Garp/Sengoku held their ground and made him bleed and cough blood in some scenes. This Kaidos "feat" is overblown. Also he never met Luffy+scabbards. It was a back to back fight.


Lol they made him bleed after getting one blind sided hit. And ok wait so teach and his fighters never lost against these 2 and sengoku got hurt and was in bandages. How is it a win lol??? What kind of two piece have you been reading

So two top tiers stalemating a crew is more impressive than beating YC1+ and a group of Ycs and vets and overpowering another YC1+ in Yamato and by one top tier not two. LOL I’m done. Worst and most disingenuous argument ever.


----------



## Corax (Nov 22, 2021)

arv993 said:


> Lol they made him bleed after getting one blind sided hit. And ok wait so teach and his fighters never lost against these 2 and sengoku got hurt and was in bandages. How is it a win lol??? What kind of two piece have you been reading
> 
> So two top tiers stalemating a crew is more impressive than beating YC1+ and a group of Ycs and vets and overpowering another YC1+ in Yamato and by one top tier not two. LOL I’m done. Worst and most disingenuous argument ever.


It isn't unique for top tiers to fight 2 vs 17 (Garp and Sengoku) or 1 vs 12 (wounded Akainu vs WB's allies). Fighting 9 and later 1 and later 1 isn't an unique feat for any top tier. Also quality makes a big diffrenence. Any FM by consolidated opinion (view Kata vs Scabbards, King vs Scabbards and Marco vs Scabbards threads here) can solo them with different degree of difficulty. Garp and Segoku had to face FM+ and FM in the mix at the same time.


----------



## arv993 (Nov 22, 2021)

Corax said:


> It isn't unique for top tiers to fight 2 vs 17 (Garp and Sengoku) or 1 vs 12 (wounded Akainu vs WB's allies). Fighting 9 and later 1 and later 1 isn't an unique feat for any top tier. Also quality makes a big diffrenence. Any FM by consolidated opinion (view Kata vs Scabbards, King vs Scabbards and Marco vs Scabbards threads here) can solo them with different degree of difficulty. Garp and Segoku had to face FM+ and FM in the mix at the same time.


2vs 17??? you may want to count again. And Lol what Marco isn’t beating them. Marco got low diffed by king and queen. Here we have two YC2s and more yc3s. And kaido low diffed and went and beat luffy who is above marco and was winning against Yamato who is above marco. The gauntlet is better. 



Akainu didn’t put anyone down either and neither did sengoku or garp. You are really taking brief skirmishes as full on battles with conclusions.  Sengoku was in bandages against a worn down teach. Show me where they actually won yea that’s right they didn’t. And fujitora has even crappier feats than akainu you conveniently ignore as well.

False equivalencies all around. You went from using oden to now resorting to sengoku and garp who didn’t even win lmaooo dude getting desperate.


----------



## Duhul10 (Nov 22, 2021)

Corax said:


> Nothing puts sulong at YC2. At best YC3+,since their base was overpowered by Pero and Jack. Guys at this lvl. aren't a problem for top tiers.  Wounded Akainu took on all remaining WB's commanders, Marco and Vista (FM+YC3) attacked him but failed to even scratch.


The bias is showing. Two sulongs humilliated Jack and one mink stalemated him in his strongest form while in base. They were also highly praised by Kaido and one alone is vastly more than enough for a YC3 as we have seen.
Akainu managed to avoid a single attack from those 2 commanders, but alongside other marines he could not defeat wounded wb commanders.


----------



## Seraphoenix (Nov 22, 2021)

Fuji gets overwhelmed. He couldn’t overpower Dressrosa Zoro in Cqc. He gets ragdolled by King. His raging tigers will tickle.

you can see in this thread who uses feats and who is a bot.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Tier Specialist 2


----------



## LadyVados (Nov 23, 2021)

Can one of the mods do something about AmitDS spamming tier specialist ?

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Dain Ironfoot (Nov 23, 2021)

Fuji try to hide your strength, but logically it can even create black holes.


----------



## Van Basten (Nov 23, 2021)

Amol said:


> Issho beats the tar out of this overrated not-dinosaur.
> 
> Like this is not even a fair fight.
> 
> Worse case scenario is Mid diff for Issho. Worst case.


^


----------



## MrPopo (Jun 19, 2022)

I can't believe I voted mid diff  


Fuji neg diff

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 8


----------



## Furinji Saiga (Jun 19, 2022)

mostly everyone voted mid diff, with the exception of a few trolls. Most believed that a YC1 is a mid diff fight for an Admiral 

which seems quite reasonable, but at this point Oda wants us to think they are low difficulty for the Admirals.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amol (Jun 19, 2022)

Even I overestimated King.  

Issho fodderizes him.

Reactions: GODA 1


----------



## Furinji Saiga (Jun 19, 2022)

@Quipchaque

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Duhul10 (Jun 19, 2022)

Fuji mid diff, but not based on what he has shown, but rather on his full potential. King is the weakest or second weakest yc1.


----------



## Asura barracuda (Jun 19, 2022)

Another thread that aged well

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ShWanks (Jun 19, 2022)

Never forget people said King could no sell Kizaru's lasers & that they couldn't pierce him...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## MYJC (Jun 19, 2022)

Voted high initially, but after the latest chapter I'm thinking about downgrading to mid...


----------



## Corax (Jun 19, 2022)

Seems like 9 people were right after all. 

Velocity
Mercurial
ShWanks
hajimehipo
Vinsmoke31
Beyblade
Turrin
Karma
Asura barracuda


----------



## o0Shinthi0o (Jun 19, 2022)

Corax said:


> Seems like 9 people were right after all.
> 
> Velocity
> Mercurial
> ...


3


----------



## Corax (Jun 19, 2022)

o0Shinthi0o said:


> 3


Was it truly a no diff?Doesn't matter anyway I think. King had Queen and thousands of fodders nearby. Yeah they are trash for top tiers. Mere commanders as Aramaki said.


----------



## Kroczilla (Jun 19, 2022)

Seems I have King too much credit. Fujitora babyshakes


----------



## Eustathios (Jun 19, 2022)

We're all shitting on King, but Oda really did him dirty. Even Vista and Jozu looked much better and were respected much more against top tiers.


----------



## MrPopo (Jun 19, 2022)

Eustathios said:


> We're all shitting on King, but Oda really did him dirty. Even Vista and Jozu looked much better and were respected much more against top tiers.


Kings a villian that burns countries ofc Oda is going to shit on him compared to the good guys


----------



## Admiral Kizaru (Jun 19, 2022)

What a surprise.

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## The crazy hacker (Jun 19, 2022)

Honestly with RT Zoro's feats against Kaido and King overpowering Zoro it seemed like he could give top tiers a mid diff fight. But it turned out to be wrong.


----------



## Sir Curlyhat (Jun 19, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Chrono (Jun 19, 2022)

Fuji neg diffs him


----------



## trance (Jun 19, 2022)

Admiral Kizaru said:


> What a surprise.


kurisu is just voting that as payback for all the time we spent shitting on BM

quipchaque (aka discozoro20) on the other hand genuinely believes what he types and votes for

Reactions: Funny 5 | Useful 1


----------



## Sherlōck (Jun 19, 2022)

Bunch of idjits you lot.


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Jun 19, 2022)

Yeah, King isn't actually doing any damage to Fujitora.


----------



## Corax (Jun 19, 2022)

Oberyn Nymeros said:


> Yeah, King isn't actually doing any damage to Fujitora.


Fujitora: this is how asteroids hunted dinos in the past.

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## convict (Jun 19, 2022)

I change my opinion from Fuji mid-high diff to low diff

Reactions: Funny 3 | Friendly 1


----------



## Daisuke Jigen (Jun 19, 2022)

Issho wins, ofc.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Mihawk (Jun 19, 2022)

Never voted before but yeah…low diff.

This actually makes the gap between King and Kaido feel even more ridiculous. It makes sense I guess, if Kaido is able to fodderise a YC1 like King.


----------



## Inferno Jewls (Jun 19, 2022)

What the hell even I voted mid diff 

I must've been feeling super generous that day 

Fujitora no diffs

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## JustSumGuy (Jun 19, 2022)

I’m sorry Fuji  I voted midd diff.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Friendly 2


----------



## Asura barracuda (Jun 19, 2022)

JustSumGuy said:


> I’m sorry Fuji  I voted midd diff.


It's alright, we all make mistakes. 


But imagine if you had actually gone for Issho high-extreme diff tho, that'd be unforgivable.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ShWanks (Jun 20, 2022)

Corax said:


> Seems like 9 people were right after all.
> 
> Velocity
> Mercurial
> ...


Because we're good powerscalers due to actually READING the manga & not being bias to character designs


----------



## ShWanks (Jun 20, 2022)

The crazy hacker said:


> Honestly with RT Zoro's feats against Kaido and King overpowering Zoro it seemed like he could give top tiers a mid diff fight. But it turned out to be wrong.


No you guys simply misunderstood the feats like I've ALWAYS told people. I told people, Kaido wasn't applying all his Haki but people didn't listen. Zoro's swords blackened & leaked conquerors Haki. Kaido stood there with his Mythical Zoan + Oni durability & applied either armament or conquerors Haki to tank. He never stacked like Zoro did but people didn't listen.

I also told people Kaido was much faster than Zoro but Zoro fans love to overhype his feats. They scaled Zoro's speed to Hybrid Kaido's based on Kaido standing still to tank an Ashura 

I can go on & on how misinterpreted Zoro's rooftop feats are. They're good but his feats don't compare to Luffy, Yamato, Kid & Law's.


----------



## ShWanks (Jun 20, 2022)

King's was only hyped because of Zoro stans bias blinds them to overhype everything & everyone that's related to their savior Zoro.

That's all it was. I literally showed proff the dude was barely equal Katakuri but people kept saying he would mid diff Katakuri


----------

